# Belfast TTrip 15 June 08



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

What about a NI TTrip on 15 June 08?
Who can do it?

Meeting at Halfords, Newtownabbey at 11:30am. Then leaving at noon (ish) for a cruise to a beautiful part of the country. Hows about either a scenic route through the Sperrin mountains or down and around Carlingford?

Interest so far (updated 1 june 08)

Petesy
StevieMac
Vanessa 225 (for the meet only)
Sniper-sam
Kentt1
TThriller (hitching a lift!)

dermy hasn't posted on this thread but indicated he may attend


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> What about a NI TTrip on 15 June 08?
> Who can do it?
> 
> Meeting at Halfords, Newtownabbey at 11:30am. Then leaving at noon (ish) for a cruise to a beautiful part of the country. Hows about either a scenic route through the Sperrin mountains or down and around Carlingford?


Sounds great Pete, we can compare notes and use our imagination!!......:wink: the Alps in smaller scale,...... do you reckon there will be any snow?

Count me in..... :wink:


----------



## Vanessa225 (Jan 1, 2008)

Pete- thanks for your msg, it won't let me reply for some reason.

I'm at Junction1 for a Subaru event on the 15th June with work, but depending on the time i cud maybe meet before it starts?


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

iam in :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

count me in.

Currently on boat in the red sea (using iPhone) just heading back after a day scuba diving.
see y'all soon
Sam.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> count me in.
> 
> Currently on boat in the red sea (using iPhone) just heading back after a day scuba diving.
> see y'all soon
> Sam.


It's a hard life Sam :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Cheapest way to get car from England to Belfast................... :?:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I will get across for one of your meets but sadly not this one. It's nose to the grind stone time.

Brian


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

*@ kev* ...oil drums, lashings of rope, compass and a couple of paddles probably

failing that, use a ferry to belfast from stranraer in scotland, overnight on a slow boat from liverpool or take a fast ferry from holyhead in wales to dublin...

come on then!

*@ the sniper*...i am impressed with your dedication...spotted any eygptian TT's?

*@stevie*...of course

*@vanessa*...come and join us at newtownabbey for a while, its on your way to the scooby boys

*@ken*...good man


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

VicTT said:


> I will get across for one of your meets but sadly not this one. It's nose to the grind stone time.
> 
> Brian


Brian it would be magic if you can make a future meet...


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> What about a NI TTrip on 15 June 08?
> Who can do it?
> 
> Meeting at Halfords, Newtownabbey at 11:30am. Then leaving at noon (ish) for a cruise to a beautiful part of the country. Hows about either a scenic route through the Sperrin mountains or down and around Carlingford?


Lads,

Wont be able to make this one. Will try and make one during the summer though.

Speaking of summer, does anyone fance another weekend meet. I'm thinking somewhere in Galway/West Coast in August?

Dec


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

for sure dec
be good to fit something in before you head for the ClanTT event!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Cheapest way to get car from England to Belfast................... :?:


Would be great if you could make it over Kev......you could make a weekend out of it! :wink:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > What about a NI TTrip on 15 June 08?
> ...


Galway is spectacular and around the coast via Clifden etc
Now Kev or Brian that would be a worthwhile trip over to Ireland for a long weekend......


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Count dawn and I in for the weekender...


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

04DTT said:


> Speaking of summer, does anyone fance another weekend meet. I'm thinking somewhere in Galway/West Coast in August?
> 
> Dec


That sounds more like it!  If all the "ifs" fall into place, I'm up for a weekend jaunt.

Kev, cheapest way is via RyanAir etc... Would need to hitch a lift with one of the natives thou :roll:

Dave


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

TThriller said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of summer, does anyone fance another weekend meet. I'm thinking somewhere in Galway/West Coast in August?
> ...


So Dave......your not considering leaving the TT at home!?  :roll: :wink:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > 04DTT said:
> ...


Sounds lika a plan is forming. I'll do a bit of research and post date, venue etc.

Interested so far:

1. 04dtt - Dec
2. Petesy - Pete
3. StevieMac - Steve
4. Sniper-sam - Sam
5. TThriller - Dave

Anybody else?

I'll post a thread in the main section when i get the date sorted

Dec


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> Galway is spectacular and around the coast via Clifden etc
> Now Kev or Brian that would be a worthwhile trip over to Ireland for a long weekend......


It certainly does sound worthwhile, so worthwhile in fact that I'm in.

8) Brian


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Sounds an excellent adventure [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Count us in.

Unless they let me bring the TT as hand luggage then we will not be travelling RyanAir 

So which ferry is best?

Cheers
James


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

blackers said:


> So which ferry is best?
> 
> Cheers
> James


Probably Fishguard to Rosslare.

All (Alpine TTourists) aboard the Skylarrrk. :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Feck me, how am I gonna explain an Irish, French and National meet to Bev................................


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Feck me, how am I gonna explain an Irish, French and National meet to Bev................................


Kev, James, if you didn't go, you'd feel left out! :wink: :wink:

I blame Dave, he started all this!.........

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> Feck me, how am I gonna explain an Irish, French and National meet to Bev................................


You'll think of something plausible. See you at all three. 8)


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Feck me, how am I gonna explain an Irish, French and National meet to Bev................................


Bev? Who's Bev? Kev!



StevieMac said:


> Kev, James, if you didn't go, you'd feel left out! :wink: :wink:
> 
> I blame Dave, he started all this!.........
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Hey! Declan started this one! 8)

Oh, you mean the Alpine TTour. Humphh, yes, I should have put a BIG health (wealth) warning on the first page of that thread...  Continental touring is addictive, very addictive :roll: 

Oh crikes.

Thriller
04 DTT
blackers
VicTT
kevtoTTy

That's the same posse of renegades raiding France in September. Yee Haa!!!

Dave


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

That sounds like a good weekender, especially as I live in Galway. Some great driving roads and scenery between here and Clifden. One even featured in Top Gear top 50 roads.Galway is always hopping that time of year. I can help source accomodation if it all goes ahead. 8) 8)


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

can't beat the local knowledge fella
be good to meet you


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Guys, I'd love to get to Belfast for a visit as it's been too long since I was last there, but 15th June is a bit awkward for me.

The Galway weekender in August sounds just right though. If that one goes ahead then count me in. Be good to get most of the Alpine TTourists back together again. 

Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

If the dates are right in August, we might just be able to join you....can't do the bank holiday weekend though....


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Just before any dates are arranged the Galway races, a week long horse racing festival, are on from 28th July - 3rd August and while this is a fantastic time to experience Galway accomodation is usually booked up months in advance and prices soar plus there are usually traffic jams for over 3-4 hours at peak times so that week is probably best avoided. Any other dates shouldn't be a problem. 8)


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

in attempt to reclaim this thread...  
i have started another thread for the Galway TTrip on behalf of dec - you can get to it using this link
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 29#1238929

looking forward to seeing you all in galway in august ! 

and all the belfast TTers (list on page 1) on 15th June [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sounds good


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Can't do August 9th  , but can so any other weekend


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> in attempt to reclaim this thread...
> i have started another thread for the Galway TTrip on behalf of dec - you can get to it using this link
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 29#1238929
> 
> ...


Thanks for setting this up Pete. Been away for the last few days. Back in action now though :!:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> Guys, I'd love to get to Belfast for a visit as it's been too long since I was last there, but 15th June is a bit awkward for me.
> 
> The Galway weekender in August sounds just right though. If that one goes ahead then count me in. Be good to get most of the Alpine TTourists back together again.
> 
> Sean.


Looks like the Galway weekend could be great crack and a mini Alpine Tour reunion into the bargain!

Great Sean, so we will finally get ton see your TT, are you sure you have one?... :roll:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Err Guys... Is this a meet for TT drivers with no kids?

Have you not realised it's "Fathers Day"?

How are the Renegades ever going to reclaim their Brownie points by going for a whizz in their cars...


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

TThriller said:


> Err Guys... Is this a meet for TT drivers with no kids?
> 
> Have you not realised it's "Fathers Day"?
> 
> How are the Renegades ever going to reclaim their Brownie points by going for a whizz in their cars...


Well, Father's Day is exactly that........ So Father's do what they want! :wink:

Brownie points....out the window! :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > Err Guys... Is this a meet for TT drivers with no kids?
> ...


quite right steve
this is my fathers day present - free pass, no points required!

booked your flights dave?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Cheapest way to get car from England to Belfast................... :?:
> ...


Kev?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Petesy said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > TThriller said:
> ...


Any recommendations as to the cheapest deals, car hire and a nice convenient hotel?


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

TThriller said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > StevieMac said:
> ...


Belfast Hotels that won't break the bank....Days, Renshaws,Travel Lodge, here's a list not fotgetting Jurys.....the others may be slightly more expensive.

Jurys Inn Belfast
belfasthotels.jurysinns.com

Fisherwick Place
Great Victoria Street, Belfast, BT2 7AP
028 9053 3500

A process of elimination, just call to check what's available! Most are central.
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q= ... tels&meta=

I wouldn't bother with car hire, Belfast is not a massive city (personally I would be using taxis to travel to and from the airport) in the city center everything (bars/restaurants) are within walking distance, and sure some of us will pick you up?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

if you have a walkie talkie (PMR 446) bring it with you for this trip. i have a spare one which i'll bring.

as it seems we have a TTourist (dave) with us on the 15th I'd suggest we show him the Antrim Coast Road. Will we do that and see how far we get?

i know we have been up this direction before but its spectacular...


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

i should also say that steve and i will be enjoying dinner and a few scoops with dave on saturday evening 14th june. anyone else interested in going out in town for a while?


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> if you have a walkie talkie (PMR 446) bring it with you for this trip. i have a spare one which i'll bring.
> 
> as it seems we have a TTourist (dave) with us on the 15th I'd suggest we show him the Antrim Coast Road. Will we do that and see how far we get?
> 
> i know we have been up this direction before but its spectacular...


Antrim Coast....good call Pete.....walkie talkies are a must.....

They worked a treat on our Alpine Tour!

Sam you should be able to bring one?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Right, I'm defo coming.

Hotel booked - Premier Inn

Flights booked - BFS

All I need now is a TT for the weekend 

We're reviewing car hire. Wont need it Saturday. But can hardly sample your roads without a car, now can I! If we don't hire one, we'd need to blag 2 seats for a ride with you guys as me missus is coming with me if that ok.

Dave


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

...free seat in my car...
happy to pick you up at the hotel on the way through to the meet point on sunday


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> ...free seat in my car...
> happy to pick you up at the hotel on the way through to the meet point on sunday


You might have trouble Pete squeezing Dave's Missus into the back of your car!

Free seat in mine also, if required.......

So as Pete already posted, we will be dining Saturday night with Dave and the Missus and a few scoops later, any other takers? Sam, Ken, etc?

Possible restaurant for Saturday night....
Scalini, (Italian) in Botanic, good food, nice atmosphere, informal, don't have to book, know the Management..... :wink:

Any other suggestions welcome....


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

Count me in for the run up the coast, can supply second walkie talkie and seat if required! 
Will check on Saturday night! :?


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Snottie said:


> Count me in for the run up the coast, can supply second walkie talkie and seat if required!
> Will check on Saturday night! :?


Good man Pat! Saturday night, take the Missus!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I will see how I'm fixed for sat night, Steve the radios I use for work have to be signed in at the end of each day, sorry.
anyway looking forward to meeting the TTourists!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi guys

Thanks for the kind offers of spare seats for the tour on Sunday. Much appreciated.

The missus however wants see the sights from the same car as me, which is rather sweet of her  So, she has taken the matter out of my hands and booked a rental.

Mind you, she's done a real good deal. Put it this way, we won't have any problems keeping up with you guys! :roll:  Well, certainly not like poor suffering Sean in the TTour Vectra! 

Dave


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Antrim Coast? 

Ohhh, we had plans for Sunday, but I love those reads ! 8)


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

We are good for Saturday night, is everyone taking their trouble and stife? where we going?


----------



## dermy (Jan 11, 2008)

Petesy said:


> What about a NI TTrip on 15 June 08?
> Who can do it?
> 
> Meeting at Halfords, Newtownabbey at 11:30am. Then leaving at noon (ish) for a cruise to a beautiful part of the country. Hows about either a scenic route through the Sperrin mountains or down and around Carlingford?
> ...


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Petesy said:


> Interest so far (updated 10 june 08 )
> 
> Petesy
> StevieMac
> ...


so seems we could have a good meet and run this coming sunday then...

anyone else for the saturday night dinner and scoops?
steve has suggested scalini on botanic ave.
can we book scalinis steve? - it seems we may have 8-10 people eating. if you know a manager perhaps you could make them aware we are coming? i think with these numbers i'd be keen to know we have a table rather than wait around...can we do *8pm*?

*dinner people 14th June 8pm*
Steve and Denize
Dave and partner
Pete and Yvonne
Pat and partner
Sam and Dawn? are you able to make it? update: can make it for 8pm yes

...it will be my wifes first encounter with people of TT kind... please appear to be normal until she has a few drinks...and remember mods cost no money!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > Interest so far (updated 10 june 08 )
> ...


OK, mods don't cost money, mods don't cost money,mods don't cost money,mods don't cost money,mods don't cost money,mods don't cost money,mods don't cost money,mods don't cost money,mods don't cost money,mods don't cost money,mods don't cost money,mods don't cost money,mods don't cost money,mods don't cost money,mods don't cost money,mods don't cost money,mods don't cost money,mods don't cost money,

So what will we talk about then? :wink: :wink:

Will see what I can do regarding a table at Scalini's.... I will post here when I find out, also 8pm may be better


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> So what will we talk about then? :wink: :wink:
> 
> Will see what I can do regarding a table at Scalini's.... I will post here when I find out, also 8pm may be better


we talk about how cheap and wonderful mods are... 

thanks for enquiring at scalinis on our behalf... :-*

post was changed for an 8pm start... :wink:

looking forward to it...


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Dawn and I will be in attendance :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Guys guess what uncle Sam has managed to secure for the meet on Sunday?

Well Paul Mooney from Isaac Agnew will be joining us and he will be bringing the new TTS along :!:

Why thankyou [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

sniper-sam said:



> Guys guess what uncle Sam has managed to secure for the meet on Sunday?
> 
> Well Paul Mooney from Isaac Agnew will be joining us and he will be bringing the new TTS along :!:
> 
> Why thankyou [smiley=dude.gif]


Hey! That exactly what I was hoping Stevie was going to blag for me!!!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TThriller said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > Guys guess what uncle Sam has managed to secure for the meet on Sunday?
> ...


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Guys guess what uncle Sam has managed to secure for the meet on Sunday?
> 
> Well Paul Mooney from Isaac Agnew will be joining us and he will be bringing the new TTS along :!:
> 
> Why thankyou [smiley=dude.gif]


Sam,

Thats great. Be nice to see a TTS in the flesh. Pity, i wont be there  

Dec


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

TThriller said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > sniper-sam said:
> ...


Just great! Will we put him at the front or the back..... :wink: And when we park.......will we ask him to.....park over there.......

inferiority complex :lol: [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> Guys guess what uncle Sam has managed to secure for the meet on Sunday?
> 
> Well Paul Mooney from Isaac Agnew will be joining us and he will be bringing the new TTS along :!:
> 
> Why thankyou [smiley=dude.gif]


sam that is fantastic fella...well done! briliant!
looking forward to this
you should begin to think about writing this up for the next absoluTTe?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Thats not a bad idea Pete, although i'm not much of a writer, we could all put ours heads together, after all its the first TTS in Northern Ireland :!:


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

count me and the misses in for saturday night................................ forget the cost of the mods, the qs is the cheapest model due to all the missing bits like seats and stuff! OK everyone! :roll:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Snottie said:


> count me and the misses in for saturday night................................ forget the cost of the mods, the qs is the cheapest model due to all the missing bits like seats and stuff! OK everyone! :roll:


Great Pat!, so no mention of any modifications whatsoever, the whole night!

RIGHT! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

anyone fancy meeting up for a pint before hand? we are thinking of hitting bar 12 at around 1800-1900?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

magic
see ypou in bar 12 shortly after 7pm Pat
i'll pm my mobile


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi guys,

just catching up on this thread, been busy and haven't been browsing much last couple of weeks. can't make the trip on sunday, have to be back in Bangor for 3pm. Whats the plans for Saturday night might be able to make that if there's space. Keen to hear all about the Alps from the tourists!!!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Ian

As far as I know its Scalini for 8pm, Botanic Ave.
Dont actually know where it is but Bawn is driving so i'm sure we will find it....
Would be good to see you and Rita? there.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> As far as I know its Scalini for 8pm, Botanic Ave.
> Dont actually know where it is but Bawn is driving so i'm sure we will find it....
> Would be good to see you and Rita? there.


Ian, would be great if you and Rita can make it!

Sam, Scalinis is at 85 Botanic Avenue, large red brick 3 story building on the right hand side (if your traveling up Botanic Avenue from the city center). I't on the corner of Mount Charles (first small street before University Street) Top end of Botanic Avenue, you can't miss it. Parking on the surrounding streets eg Ireton Street, India Street, University Street or Botanic Avenue

See you all at 8.......


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

have a good nit guys  sorry cant make this one


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

ian, be good to see you tonight
ken, see you tomorrow fella


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ian
> ...


Thanks for the directions, hope your on commisision there Steve!!! Plan to be there with Rita for 8pm.

Ian


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > sniper-sam said:
> ...


No commission!

C u all at 8ish


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

thanks to everyone for the TTrip today...
good to meet you dermy and see you again
thanks dave for making the effort to come over
and thanks to sam and paul for sorting the TTS

is that a QS and a TTS behind my humble 225?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll ad my thanks to everyone for making it a reall brill weekend.

It was particularly good to meet at up at Scalini's on the Saturday evening to meet a few new faces before the run out on Sunday. Great company and a great Italian meal. Oh, and mustn't forget what great Guinness you guys have over there  [smiley=cheers.gif]

Enjoyed the run up the coast on Sunday, fab scenery: just a pity we didnt stop long enough anywhere to see it and take in it's beauty Pete :roll: :roll:

Thanks again for a great weekend!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## dermy (Jan 11, 2008)

well all i can say all u guys drive to slow :roll: but thanks anyway for the invite now i have faces to put to the names, cant wait til the next one some nice cars at the meet yesterday. so were are all the pics


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

That is a fantastic looking QS, shame about the mk 2 behind it!
Great day, how you had time to take those pics on the move pete i will never know. Did you get the fella in the red A4 to help!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

TThriller said:


> I'll ad my thanks to everyone for making it a reall brill weekend.
> 
> It was particularly good to meet at up at Scalini's on the Saturday evening to meet a few new faces before the run out on Sunday. Great company and a great Italian meal. Oh, and mustn't forget what great Guinness you guys have over there  [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> ...


Glad you and Gill enjoyed the weekend Dave, even though we didn't get many pic stops :wink:

looking forward to the mini Ireland tour in August, c u there....


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

dermy said:


> well all i can say all u guys drive to slow :roll: but thanks anyway for the invite now i have faces to put to the names, cant wait til the next one some nice cars at the meet yesterday. so were are all the pics


I did say you would enjoy it dermy! :wink:

Will post some pics later.......my German plates didn't last long. Either the front one fell off  while sitting in my drive Sunday evening, or more than likely some little [email protected]Â£t knicked it Sunday evening when we were out! :evil:

Anyway, great day and a great run, pity that the road just outside Cushendun was a bit crap, not much fun at all! :wink:

later

8)


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

dermy said:


> well all i can say all u guys drive to slow :roll: but thanks anyway for the invite now i have faces to put to the names, cant wait til the next one some nice cars at the meet yesterday. so were are all the pics


So now that you have got a taste of what TT meets are about, fancy heading on this one :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=117457

Would be good if you could join us


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Snottie said:


> That is a fantastic looking QS, shame about the mk 2 behind it!
> Great day, how you had time to take those pics on the move pete i will never know. Did you get the fella in the red A4 to help!


Fancy a trip to Galway Snottie :?: :?: :?: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=117457


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

A few pics of the beautiful Antrim coastline from Larne, Carnlough, Waterfoot, Cushendall, Cushendun to Ballycastle....


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

What, no snow  :lol: :wink:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> What, no snow  :lol: :wink:


 No snow Kev and no falling rocks! :wink:

Oh! and no speed cameras! :wink: :wink:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> What, no snow  :lol: :wink:


or sand :lol:


----------

